# Corgi breeders



## Chelsey1993 (Oct 28, 2020)

Hello,

I’m on the lookout for a corgi puppy and wondered if anyone knows of any breeders/puppies in the UK? I’m struggling on where to look!

thank you


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Look on the Champdogs website.

Corgis are not easy to find, unfortunately. I love them.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Me too ! There is a Corgi Rescue in Wales I believe but I expect with the strict Covid restrictions they won't be able to help at the moment.


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

https://www.champdogs.co.uk/breeds/pembroke-welsh-corgi

https://www.thekennelclub.org.uk/search/find-an-assured-breeder/

You could contact some breeders here and see if any litters are planned. It's a difficult time just now to buy a puppy as really you need to get out to where these breeders usually are - at dog shows.

Even if you have no interest in showing, dog shows are a brilliant place to meet breeders and see the dogs.

Champdogs and kennel club's own site are 2 of the more reliable online sites but you still need to do your homework. Often, once you get chatting to breeders, you will find they know what litters are up and coming and, the more you talk to, the better your chances of getting on the waiting lists of good breeders.

There is always Buckingham Palace to try of course!


----------



## Born to Boogie (Oct 1, 2010)

What sort of Corgi are you looking for?


----------



## kirksandallchins (Nov 3, 2007)

Pembroke Corgis appear to be getting more popular again. There are quite a few adverts on Pets4homes.

I had one 25 years ago. I am on the lookout for another but was shocked at the price £1700. This was in February, now prices are up to £3000


----------



## MPP (Oct 19, 2020)

Really, the corgi is a hard to find dog, in the UK? In Finland we have plenty of great corgi breeders. I think pembrokes are more popular than cardigans. The price of a corgi here is around 1000-1200e. Maybe if you get a bitch for breeding, the price could go up to 1400€.
In here, the demand for corgis is getting quite high. They are a very popular breed. That may create problems also. A lot of (wrong) people starting to breed them maybe. We used to own few of these beautifull dogs as well. Very easy to train, very mischievous characters. Just got to love them. Only con is, they are not athletic enough for my preference.


----------

